# Yote vs Fawn



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I saw this on Mike Avery's Facebook page and thought I'd share. It was taken from someones trail camera. We need more coyote hunters!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Reminds me of the local animal hugger around the block from me.. She wouldn't let me trap her place, and lectured me on how heartless trapping was. Then one day she calls me early in the summer. Through tears she explains how she has watched, while drinking coffee on from her porch, 3 fawns get killed by coyotes, 2 of which were ripped off from their mothers teet while feeding and then torn to pieces by the yotes while still alive.

She says she wants me to start trapping that day and would even pay me to remove the heartless beasts. I just smiled and said circle of life, then suggested she should call me in the fall when the pelts were prime...


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

People are so detached from nature nowadays, when they see it for the brutal thing it is, they're shocked.


----------

